# Homes and buildings where to buy



## smoke627 (Nov 16, 2011)

First time posting here been lurking around for some time. Looking for buildings kits plastic cheap. Spent a lot of time and money in the last few years getting terrain and track all done now time to move on to structures and I have found out that they are not very cheap. I am planing on scratch building most of it but would really like detailed buildings as the focal points. That being said where are some good places to buy these kits cheap at. Thanks in advance for any feed back.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You might find some good deals on e-Bay. I wouldn't know where else to look for cheap building because none of them are.

Flea markets and garage/yard sales might be another option.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i threw out a couple dozen small / mid sized buildings because the shipping was greater than the value of the building itself ... older buildings, but still ??
by the way, the scale is HO , and i'm from Canada


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Try craigslist. Here in NJ USA, I find buildings average $3 for the simple train set low detail buildings when people get rid of there layout.


----------



## smoke627 (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn’t think of Craigslist good call on that one. eBay seems to be hit and miss. Anybody have any luck from thrift stores.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

My wife has picked up some winners at thrift stores. You might also have some luck at train meets.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If your overriding criteria is cheap, then you can't do much better than hanging around eBay, Craigslist, and estate sales / train shows hoping something will show up.

Personally, since you're just planning in buying a few, I would decide what you want and look for the best price you can find on it.


----------



## smoke627 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

if you are going to scratch build , you can build structures that are detailed for about 1/4 or less than a comparable plastic kit or about 1/10 the cost of a laser cut wood one. The one in link cost about 15 to 20 $ http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=112170


----------



## gary60s (Nov 4, 2013)

here's a link to many scratch build plans: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=39505


----------



## smoke627 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link. There is a lot of good info there &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

this is where I get a lot of my plans http://www.loc.gov/pictures/collection/hh/ in the search window type in the kind of structure your looking for and word drawings (house drawings) after search s complete there will be a square for surveys only check it and will correlate photos if there are any and drawings together. you can add words to search like brick , clapboard or wood. there is a lot of material in site all with real feet and inches . if you have any other questions ask away.


----------



## smoke627 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks J.C.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Several nice buildings and kits are in the FS forum now. If I was doing a NA railroad I'd have snapped those up.


----------

